# Chi è che ha cani ?



## Carola (2 Novembre 2016)

*Chi è che ha cani ?*

Ebbene sto pensando fu fare  snche sta cazzata 
Ci sono cuccioli in canile che nessuno vuole 
Io potrei org insomma sono già nella cacca così come org potrei pure pensarci
E da una vita che lo sogno
Ho fatto volontariato al canile X una vita m esperienze ???
Sinceri ?
Avrei come unico timore la sera che non avendo un uomo ...fisso dico in casa ...X portarlo fuori ecco andrei io


----------



## brenin (2 Novembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Ebbene sto pensando fu fare  snche sta cazzata
> Ci sono cuccioli in canile che nessuno vuole
> Io potrei org insomma sono già nella cacca così come org potrei pure pensarci
> E da una vita che lo sogno
> ...


Io ho un cane, cosa vorresti sapere esattamente ?


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Novembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Ebbene sto pensando fu fare  snche sta cazzata
> Ci sono cuccioli in canile che nessuno vuole
> Io potrei org insomma sono già nella cacca così come org potrei pure pensarci
> E da una vita che lo sogno
> ...


Timore perché lasci da soli i figli a casa o perché abiti in una zona non proprio tranquilla ?

io ne ho uno ma la mia casa ha un ampio giardino quindi a parte le passeggiate che fa con noi familiari di giorno poi la sera scorrazza nel giardino ed io la mattina dopo vado a ripulire eventuali "reperti"


----------



## PresidentLBJ (2 Novembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Ebbene sto pensando fu fare  snche sta cazzata
> Ci sono cuccioli in canile che nessuno vuole
> Io potrei org insomma sono già nella cacca così come org potrei pure pensarci
> E da una vita che lo sogno
> ...


Basta con sti cani. Prenditi un giamaicano.


----------



## spleen (2 Novembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Ebbene sto pensando fu fare  snche sta cazzata
> Ci sono cuccioli in canile che nessuno vuole
> Io potrei org insomma sono già nella cacca così come org potrei pure pensarci
> E da una vita che lo sogno
> ...


Carola, per piacere disattiva il correttore.............. sei al limite della possibilità di comprensione.

Io ho sempre avuto cani, possono darti moltissimo, con loto non ti senti mai solo. 
Attenzione però, non sono giocattoli, sono esseri viventi, la loro misura è il branco di lupi, che non va a caccia, ma dove c'è una gerarchia ferrea. L'errore più grave che si puo fare è quello di umanizzarli, non sono scimmmie, sono cuccioli di lupo e per tali vanno considerati e trattati, senza nessuna violenza ma con comprensione delle loro esigenze e fermezza.
Le taglie medio piccole sono di gran lunga meno impegnative (e pericolose) di quelle grandi.
Di razza o meticcio per me non fa differenza. Se puoi leggi qualche libro in materia, ti consiglio quello di Mezzalira: -Capire il cane per farsi capire-.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Novembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Basta con sti cani. Prenditi un giamaicano.


Adotta un gattino !!!!!!!:rotfl:

ma perché un giamaicano ?


----------



## brenin (2 Novembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Carola, per piacere disattiva il correttore.............. sei al limite della possibilità di comprensione.
> 
> Io ho sempre avuto cani, possono darti moltissimo, con loto non ti senti mai solo.
> Attenzione però, non sono giocattoli, sono esseri viventi, la loro misura è il branco di lupi, che non va a caccia, ma dove c'è una gerarchia ferrea. L'errore più grave che si puo fare è quello di umanizzarli, non sono scimmmie, sono cuccioli di lupo e per tali vanno considerati e trattati, senza nessuna violenza ma con comprensione delle loro esigenze e fermezza.
> ...


Condivido pienamente, mi permetto di aggiungere un aspetto a mio avviso fondamentale e cioè le limitazioni che porta alla nostra vita privata ( a meno che non lo si voglia "parcheggiare" in apposite strutture ogni qual volta si vada in vacanza, ad esempio ) in termini di tempo ( tanto ) ed  inevitabili sacrifici/rinunce se non si ha qualcuno a cui affidarlo anche solo per qualche ora ( ad esempio se si vuole cenare fuori e poi andare al cinema ).  Però quello che ci donano ogni giorno ci ripaga ampiamente ( parlo per me ) di qualche piccola rinuncia che inevitabilmente si deve affrontare.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Novembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Carola, per piacere disattiva il correttore.............. sei al limite della possibilità di comprensione.
> 
> Io ho sempre avuto cani, possono darti moltissimo, con loto non ti senti mai solo.
> Attenzione però, non sono giocattoli, sono esseri viventi, la loro misura è il branco di lupi, che non va a caccia, ma dove c'è una gerarchia ferrea. L'errore più grave che si puo fare è quello di umanizzarli, non sono scimmmie, sono cuccioli di lupo e per tali vanno considerati e trattati, senza nessuna violenza ma con comprensione delle loro esigenze e fermezza.
> ...


Condivido ! 

anche se devo fare outing  mi riesce difficile frenare il mio desiderio di umanizzare !!


----------



## spleen (2 Novembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Basta con sti cani. Prenditi un giamaicano.


:rotfl:

O un moccaccino.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Novembre 2016)

Adoro i cani
Nella situazioni in cui sei è l'ultima cosa a cui penserei
Sarebbe un ulteriore impegno e mi sembra che ne hai già abbastanza


----------



## Carola (2 Novembre 2016)

Troppo tardi uscita dal canile 
Fatto
Poi vi spiego meglio che sono in viaggio ma ho aiuti 
Non sarà semplice ma è una cosa bella .


----------



## Carola (2 Novembre 2016)

Chiusa grazie


----------

